# Tivo Stream just dies



## myklup (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone having an issue where their Tivo Stream just goes dark - no more blinky ethernet lights, no more response to any apps, "Unable to find streaming device on your network"?

This is a standalone stream.

I figured I'd ask here to see if anyone has successfully troubleshot it before calling the mothership. Thanks!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Soudns like a bad power supply.


----------



## myklup (Apr 7, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> Soudns like a bad power supply.


I'll try swapping one of my tivo mini power supplies over as a test as i'm reasonably certain they're the same part number (I'll check first). Good suggestion, thanks


----------

